# Frage an die Holzprofis



## CityCobra (5. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Gartenhaus eine feuchte Stelle entdeckt und zwar in nur einer Ecke und im Bereich des Fenster. (Siehe Bilder)
Das Holz (Fichte) wurde damals zuerst mit einer Tiefenimprägnierung vorbehandelt zum Schutz vor Fäulnis und anschließend von Außen mit einer Lasur gestrichen.
Ich sehe nun dringenden Handlungsbedarf bevor sich die Feuchtigkeit weiter ausbreitet und Schimmel entsteht.
Ich hatte mich bereits mit dem Farbenhersteller, die Firma O..O in Verbindung gesetzt, aber dort kann man mir nicht helfen.
Daher hoffe ich das es hier Holzprofis gibt, die mir einen Rat geben können wie ich nun weiter vorgehen muss für die Beseitigung der feuchten Stellen und dem zukünftigen dauerhaften Schutz.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## koichteich (5. März 2018)

Moin, ich hatte mal eine Gartenhütte aus Holz. Ich würde dir Empfehlen alles frei zu legen und auch außen auf der Suche nach dem Wassereinbruch zu suchen. Irgendwelche Schutzlasuren bringen erst was wenn alles Dicht ist. Du kannst es Eingrenzen wenn du erstmal von außen Dachpappe an den möglichen Stellen anbringst und dann von innen prüfst ob es nicht mehr feucht wird. So kannst du es schon mal eingrenzen.
Sieht unschön aus aber hilft. Ist ja nicht für immer
Soweit meine Erfahrung. Hab meine Bude dicht bekommen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## CityCobra (6. März 2018)

Ich glaube ich habe nun die Ursache gefunden.
Mein Nachbar hat im Sommer einen Rasensprenger in Betrieb und ich hatte festgestellt das mein Gartenhaus ständig von der Seite Wasser abbekommt.
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das durch diese Dauer-Berieselung dann irgendwann die Ecke feucht wird.

Ich habe mich inzwischen mit dem Holzfachmarkt in Verbindung gesetzt bei dem ich damals auch die Farbe gekauft hatte.
Dort kannte man das Problem und empfahl mir den betroffenen Bereich erneut mit der farblosen Imprägnierung zu behandeln.
Ich warte jetzt aber erstmal auf wärmeres und vor allem trockenes Wetter.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. März 2018)

Tja...Nachbarn....da würde ich ein Wörtchen reden....

Irgendwelche Farben, Lasuren werden dauerhaft nix bringen, wenn dort dauerberieselt wird.
Insbesondere, wenn man nicht vor der Montage alle Hölzer ringsherum streicht, dringt durch Nut/Feder, Fugen, Ecken, Stirnseiten immer Feuchtigkeit rein.

Die Seite zum Nachbarn würde ich pers. mit "Schwallblechen" verkleiden. Sind verzinkte, beschichtete Bleche und gibt es im Baumarkt in grau, grün und rot etc..

Der Schimmelpilz ist schon im Holz drin...


----------



## DbSam (6. März 2018)

CityCobra schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar hat im Sommer einen Rasensprenger in Betrieb und ich hatte festgestellt das mein Gartenhaus ständig von der Seite Wasser abbekommt.





ThorstenC schrieb:


> ....da würde ich ein Wörtchen reden....


Kann und sollte man auf die freundliche Art und Weise regeln ... 
Ich sehe das so:
Bevor ich wegen der Anlage vom Nachbar meine Hütte mit Blechen verkleiden muss, dann wäre es doch naheliegender, wenn der Nachbar seine Beregnungsanlage auf seine Grundstücksgrenzen einreguliert ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (6. März 2018)

Was sind denn Schwallbleche?
Meinst du Wellblech?

Eventuell sind Schindeln eine bessere Lösung auch für das Auge deines Nachbarn.

Ich schließe mich erstmal den Vorgängern an.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. März 2018)

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Baustoffe/Bedachung/Blechdach/Trapezblech/S21388/artikelliste.html

So in Grün ist immer gut für die Augen, die ja vorher auch nicht gesehen haben, wo der Rasensprenger hinsprenkelte.

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Bausto...6W1sibXZtYzEzIiwiR3LDvG4iXV0sInVybFZlciI6Mn0=


----------



## CityCobra (10. März 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Farben, Lasuren werden dauerhaft nix bringen, wenn dort dauerberieselt wird.
> Insbesondere, wenn man nicht vor der Montage alle Hölzer ringsherum streicht, dringt durch Nut/Feder, Fugen, Ecken, Stirnseiten immer Feuchtigkeit rein.
> Die Seite zum Nachbarn würde ich pers. mit "Schwallblechen" verkleiden.
> Der Schimmelpilz ist schon im Holz drin...


Auf das Verkleiden der Seite mit Schwellblechen möchte ich möglichst verzichten, da der Bereich im Blickwinkel von der Terrasse liegt.
Ich habe von einem Experten nun den Tipp erhalten den betroffenen Bereich nach Trocknung des Holz mit Owatrol Öl zu sättigen und anschließend mit Yachtvernis zu streichen.

Mal eine andere Idee von mir -
Was wäre z.B. davon zu halten die Außenecke mit Epoxidharz zu streichen?
Das Harz sollte das Holz doch eigentlich wasserdicht versiegeln.
Oder mehrere Schichten Bootslack.
Spricht da etwas dagegen?
Ansonsten werde ich die den betroffenen Bereich eventuell doch irgendwie verkleiden müssen um das Holz vom Spritzwasser abzuschirmen.
Und was bedeutet „Der Schimmelpilz ist schon im Holz drin“?
Was muss ich nun tun um das Holz zu retten?


----------



## tosa (10. März 2018)

dann sage doch deinem Nachbarn das du sehr gerne auf sein Wasser verzichten würdest, dann sparst du dir das verkleiden und den teuren Lack. Vielleicht ist ihm das ja noch gar nicht aufgefallen....


----------



## samorai (10. März 2018)

Könnte man die Wand demontieren?
Wenn ja könntest du die Bretter verkoken (anbrennen/ schwärzen).
Für das Auge sieht es gut aus und hat eine Wasser-Abweisende Wirkung, die Holzwürmer krabbeln nicht rein, das Holz schimmelt nicht.
Dazu braucht man nur einen Flächenbrenner und etwas Gas.
Es ist billig und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Lion (11. März 2018)

hallo Marc,
ich habe sehr gute Erfahrung mit Paraffinöl gemacht.
Mit Farben legt man nur eine dünne Schutz-Schicht auf, sobald ein kleiner Riss entsteht, ist die Fläche schon nicht mehr dicht und Wasser kann eindringen.

Holz mit Paraffinöl tränken (streichen) bedeutet, das Öl zieht im Holz ein, die Holz-Poren verdichten, Wasser wird abgestoßen und das Holz kann nicht faulen.
Evtl. Anfangs 2 bis 3mal streichen.
Auch das streichen von Paraffinöl ist viel viel leichter und angenehmer als mit Farben streichen und es gibt kaum eine lästige Schmirgel-Arbeit.

Probiere es einfach an einer kleinen Stelle aus.

Viele Erfolg.
Lion


----------

